# Wise to continue savings with An Post (>€100K), all eggs in the one basket?



## Cowpat (6 Oct 2013)

Hi,

I have substantial deposits in An Post Saving Bonds & Certs. These deposits have unlimited protection via the Irish government sovereign debt guarantee.  Other saving products offer very poor returns in comparison (after DIRT & PRSI in 2014). I realise that no one has a crystal ball but am wondering if continued savings with An Post (>€100K) is an unwise venture i.e. probably having too many eggs in the one basket? 
(PS Thanks to CiaranT's most helpful Best Buys updates I also use PTSB regular savings products)
(PPS Mortgage is paid off and no borrowings - the savings are simply to supplement my employment  retirement pension in approx 10 years time - as I expect the state pension will be means-tested at that stage).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lightning (6 Oct 2013)

Cowpat said:


> Other saving products offer very poor returns in comparison (after DIRT & PRSI in 2014).



Depends. Bank savings products, offer better returns than the NTMA State Savings products, for instant access, notice accounts and term deposits up to 3 years. 

NTMA State Savings offer better returns, than bank savings accounts, for 5 and 10 year term deposits but the rate of return is still low with the NTMA for these periods. 

For your additional new savings, what type of savings product are you after?


----------



## Cowpat (9 Oct 2013)

Thank CiaranT for your most helpful Bestbuys posts. Not too sure about what savings products I'm after. I'm just trying to hang onto what savings I've managed 'till now. "For your additional new savings, what type of savings product are you after" - I'm not interested in making major bucks - just to hang onto what has taken me about 25 years to build up!


----------



## Laramie (10 Oct 2013)

I am in a similar position. Most of my savings are in An Post Certs/Bonds. I have one Fixed Term with KBC maturing shortly but I may roll this over or switch to Ulster Bank 6 months fixed. This is kept as "just in case money". I also keep a decent balance in my local credit union for day to day needs.


----------



## cbreeze (17 Nov 2013)

I recently reinvested a matured savings cert from an post.  When the new cert came I noticed that it was for the 19th issue - and that the 5 year interest rate has now gone down to 11% over the term.  Does anyone know when this happened?


----------



## theresa1 (17 Nov 2013)

June 2, 2013


----------



## cbreeze (18 Nov 2013)

theresa1 said:


> June 2, 2013



Thanks - bonds seems to be the same at 4% over the term but the instalment savings has also been affected, down to 14%.  Unusual for the certs to be affected and the others left.


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Nov 2013)

cbreeze said:


> Thanks - bonds seems to be the same at 4% over the term but the instalment savings has also been affected, down to 14%. Unusual for the certs to be affected and the others left.


 
Presume you mean 3 year Savings Bonds? They changed as well on 2nd June ... the previous issue (Issue 13) was 7%, now down to 4% in Issue 14.

All the products changed together on 2nd June 2013, and previously on 16th December 2012.


----------

